# What's your favorite grilled cheese sandwich?



## merstarr (Oct 4, 2004)

My favorite is: 
Rye bread with seeds, buttered on the outside. Equal amounts of Swiss gruyere and extra sharp cheddar layered twice, with large tomato slice in between. Browned on both sides in buttered nonstick skillet, then covered until cheese melts. Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 4, 2004)

Whole wheat bread buttered on the outside with 2 slices of smoked Gouda cheese with herb turkey in between.  Brown the bread until the cheese is melted.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 4, 2004)

The possibilities are endles.. really anything goes when it comes to grilled cheese.  I made one last week with roasted vegies, swiss cheese and sourdough bread.

I also like a good multi-grain bread, with cheddar cheese, a few slices of bacon, and a slice of tomato.

Fried bologna is awesome too with american cheese on wheat bread.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 4, 2004)

Juliev and SierraCook, 
All of your ideas sound great! Thanks.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 4, 2004)

Multigrain whole wheat bread, outside buttered and dipped in parmasean reggiano, inside with fontina, guyere, and slivered roasted ham, mustard and mayo.

Or a bagette sliced thin, brushed with olive oil and toasted on both sides and Brie spread on it when still hot.


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 4, 2004)

I like just plain whitebread and kraft american cheese. However I spread mayo on the bread instead of butter sprinkle a litlte salt,pepper,and onion powder on them.


----------



## middie (Oct 4, 2004)

my favorite was bacon, sliced tomato, and muenster on tomato parsley bread.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 10, 2004)

grill some sliced deli ham in a skillet... butter one side of two slices of potato bread.. top with ham and some velveeta cheese.  leave in pan until both sides are browned and cheese is melted.   yummay!


----------



## merstarr (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the good combos, everyone!


----------



## tweedee (Oct 10, 2004)

pumpernickle or rye grilled with butter on the outside and a thin slice of swiss cheese and thinly sliced roast beef or corn beef between the two slices of bread


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 12, 2004)

Heat Extra Virgin Olive Oil in a skillet.  Butter 2 slices of sourdough bread.  Between the slices I add thinly sliced deli ham (usually a maple of some sort) and turkey (usually a smoked).  Sliced deli cheese......I love a variety and then I smear on a spicy mustard.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 13, 2004)

A fav. grilled sandwich of mine is a play on _panzanella_ – the traditional bread salad of Tuscany, in which stale peasant bread is dressed & softened w/ vinaigrette & tomato juice.  My variation has whole slices of the Italian country loaf roasted w/ mozzarella (or goat cheese) plus grilled red bell peppers that have been brushed w/ balsamic vinegar & olive oil and then topped w/ the juicy salad.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 13, 2004)

Konditor said:
			
		

> A fav. grilled sandwich of mine is a play on _panzanella_ – the traditional bread salad of Tuscany, in which stale peasant bread is dressed & softened w/ vinaigrette & tomato juice.  My variation has whole slices of the Italian country loaf roasted w/ mozzarella (or goat cheese) plus grilled red bell peppers that have been brushed w/ balsamic vinegar & olive oil and then topped w/ the juicy salad.



sounds yummy konditor!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 13, 2004)

Classic american on white bread, but MICROWAVED:

Toast 2 pieces of bread.
Butter the outside of the toasts.
Overlap 2 pieces of American on 1 slice so that it hangs over the sides of the toast just a bit.  Top it with other slice.
Place on plate in microwave, heat just for a few seconds till melted cheese hangs over sides.
Take out, cool for a minute.
Thats the only way I make it now.


----------



## luvs (Oct 13, 2004)

the soft multi-grain with a hint of sweetness to it, avacado, thinly sliced layers of provolone, sprouts, and mayo. cook in real butter. lots of real butter.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Oct 21, 2004)

*yumyumyum*

Just made this up today... it's kinda similar to others in this thread, but mebbe different enough to describe...

fry up a few pieces of bacon - chop em into bits

take some sandwich ham n turkey, fry it up, add bbq sauce, and horseradish mustard.

mix the chopped bacon in

layers as follows:

buttered bread

cheesh slice

meat mix

lettuce

cheese slice

buttered bread

YUM! 

I just make shit kinda randomly - this one worked famously!


----------



## jkath (Oct 21, 2004)

Good Sourdough
butter
homegrown tomato slices
avocado slices
fried egg
bacon
munster cheese
tabasco

Now that's my grilled cheese!


----------



## Lifter (Oct 23, 2004)

The very best of "grilled cheese" is, of course, the Monte Cristo sandwich...

The "French Toast" covers using a Euro bread, well soaked in egg and milk, double smoked ham, thinly sliced, and/or smoked turkey breast, some stinky Provolone slices in there to melt, fried in the traditional wafts of grease...

Nobody said this was supposed to be "heart-healthy"? did they...just relating "as good as it gets", even if you eat it with a knife and fork. instead of your fingers...

Lifter...


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2004)

does anyone else put brown mustard mixed with maple syrup on their monte cristo?  i can't eat one without it...


----------



## Juliev (Oct 25, 2004)

I have never made a monte cristo sammich.. but looks good!

I see that Smuckers has come out with grilled cheese sammiches .. called Uncrustables... geared towards kids.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 25, 2004)

tweedee said:
			
		

> pumpernickle or rye grilled with butter on the outside and a thin slice of swiss cheese and thinly sliced roast beef or corn beef between the two slices of bread



This is the one I want!!!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 25, 2004)

I had a great grilled cheese yesterday for lunch. It was swiss cheese, tomatoes, & bacon on sourdough bread.


----------



## Weeks (Oct 25, 2004)

Cheddar, smoked gouda and munester on sourdough with bacon and fresh sliced tomato.


----------



## jkath (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree with Lifter - the Monte Cristo is tops, however I never thought of it as a grilled cheese....hmmmmmmm - puts others to shame!
And Buckytom - maple w/dijon is truly a fav of mine - especially when I dip monterey jack in it.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 25, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> The very best of "grilled cheese" is, of course, the Monte Cristo sandwich...
> 
> The "French Toast" covers using a Euro bread, well soaked in egg and milk, double smoked ham, thinly sliced, and/or smoked turkey breast, some stinky Provolone slices in there to melt, fried in the traditional wafts of grease...
> 
> ...



yeah buddy!


----------



## Lizannd (Oct 26, 2004)

Sharp cheddar cheese with sauteed sliced mushrooms on butter and grilled Italian bread.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 27, 2004)

Pity jkath and I live a million miles away, we seem to think similar ideas and could get "ricH' writing books, and getting hideously "fat"...not that I'd leave Margaret or my family in a minute, but itsa great thought...


----------



## velochic (Oct 28, 2004)

We are living in the land of cheese and meat (wursts), so sandwiches are quite special here.  My favorite so far is:  Vollkorn (whole grain) bread, buttered on the outsides and spread with Tomato Pesto on the inside.  Smoked ham (prolly some sort of Bavarian smoked ham) and smoked turkey grilled in a pan, along with some local cheeses at the end.

Assemble the sandwich, grilled meats, two slices of sandwich cheese, emmenthaler and chester, and fry in a buttered sautee pan.

We call these "Tost".  Delicious!


----------

